# Hello from The New Forest!



## Joff (Apr 26, 2021)

Hello from The New Forest!

My name is Joff and I have just become the owner of a 2006 Mk2 Audi TT 3.2 Quattro with S tronic gearbox. This is my first TT and only my second Audi. I'm hoping to pick up some good tips on keeping my car in great shape and to share anything useful I come across with other members of the community.

My TT is is fairly good condition but needs a couple of small dents knocking out and a few minor repairs (boot gas struts, rear light cluster, new battery, replacement of one cheap tyre (Farroad) with a Pirelli).

My first impression is that the TT is a solid and well built car and it's a pleasure to drive.

All the best, Joff


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Joff, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------

